# bsnl broadband complaint link url



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 22, 2013)

hi guys I remember there was a URL where I posted a complain that my speed was still 2 mbps despite 4 mbps upgrade. Then they immediately fixed it .

now my internet is down since 2 days, it says PPP Server link  down/failed not connected. But ADSL link is up and fine.

I want ot register a complaint and get this fixed, I live in bangalore btw. Anybody got any idea?

Thanks,
Akshay


----------



## Kev.Ved (Dec 2, 2013)

U need to call them


----------

